# I'm thinking of getting a Donkey...



## Champ (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I'm thinking of getting a miniature donkey to keep my miniature horse company and also to use for driving....

Are donkeys usually good at driving?

How much weight can they pull?

Are there shots, teeth floating, worming, feet trimming etc. about the same as you would do for a horse?

Do they tend to be calm animals?

any input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 22, 2008)

Donkeys are VERY good at driving. They dont have the "flight" tendency that horses have a lot of times. They are exceptionally calm animals, which is why they are not trained like a horse. With a donkey you have to have patience ...patience and PATIENCE. A donkey might be a little harder to work with when your first starting, but once that donkey is trained he will be trained for life. You do have to keep in mind a donkey is not stubborn, but just wont do what is being asked of him until he is 150% sure about doing it, which is why they dont have the flightiness that horses have. A donkey is always sure of everything they do..and just wont do it if they are not.



There worming, shots and hooves are all like a horses schedule would be but a donkey is trimmed different then a horse, so you should check with your farrier if he is familiar with doing donks. Also, keep in mind..a single lone donkey is just that..lonely. They will learn to bond with a horse, but given the same opportunity to have another donkey around..there will be a complete difference in the "lone" donkey, they love company of there own kind. ...but will make do with a horse.



Corinne


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 22, 2008)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Donkeys are VERY good at driving. They dont have the "flight" tendency that horses have a lot of times. They are exceptionally calm animals, which is why they are not trained like a horse. With a donkey you have to have patience ...patience and PATIENCE. A donkey might be a little harder to work with when your first starting, but once that donkey is trained he will be trained for life. You do have to keep in mind a donkey is not stubborn, but just wont do what is being asked of him until he is 150% sure about doing it, which is why they dont have the flightiness that horses have. A donkey is always sure of everything they do..and just wont do it if they are not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









You said that so good Ce !!!!

Hey...Champ...Donks are wonderfully calm Critters...in their comfort zone





anything out of that... they sure do hesitate and question ... which is OK





we can all learn from them





*don't forget to donkeys adore donkeys


----------



## XOfuzzmiloOX (Feb 21, 2008)

donkeys are VERY good at driving. i taught mine at the age of three with a halter and two lead ropes. He LOVES having a job and he is so good at it. If you get a donkey deffentally do driving. its so much fun.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Feb 21, 2008)

XOfuzzmiloOX said:


> donkeys are VERY good at driving. i taught mine at the age of three with a halter and two lead ropes. He LOVES having a job and he is so good at it. If you get a donkey deffentally do driving. its so much fun.




hey come on over and teach mine... i want them to drive so bad, but working full time in town and then caring for the critters nights and weekends, i haven't been able to find the time to teach them anything...

Champ you will LOVE donkeys. but take it from me, one will not be enough. we are at 11 and counting lol


----------



## minimule (Feb 23, 2008)

Kilroy loves to drive! BUT a very important tip......MAKE SURE YOU TEACH THEM WHOA AND BACK! The idiot that trained Kilroy never taught him these 2 VERY IMPORTANT steps in driving so now I am trying to teach him that.

This is him at a funshow we did






Cart barrels






Someone thought they could MAKE him backup.......he won.


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 23, 2008)

minimule said:


> Someone thought they could MAKE him backup.......he won.














This picture is priceless!! They may be small, but they are wa-ay stronger than they look! Sooner or later, we all learn, you out-think 'em, you don't out-muscle 'em!





I love Kilroy's face! he looks like he's smiling!


----------



## Emily's mom (Feb 23, 2008)

minimule

Nice pictures...I am interested in teaching mine to drive, what size harness do you have to get?

Is it large mini horse or small pony or is there a donkey size?


----------



## minimule (Feb 23, 2008)

I think he was smiling



.

Kilroy is 33" tall. I am using just a regular mini harness on him but I've modified it to a point. There is a place that sells harnesses that fit donkeys. I can't remember it right now and I don't have it saved on this computer. I think a small pony would fit better. Donks heads are longer, typically, and that is where I have the hardest time fitting him.


----------

